# Natural Balance Raw



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

It's only out in a few states--you'll have to check the website--I believe several states west coast. When it makes it's way out here I think I'd like to give it a try. Has anyone tried it yet?


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

> It's only out in a few states--you'll have to check the website--I believe several states west coast. When it makes it's way out here I think I'd like to give it a try. Has anyone tried it yet?[/B]


Nope, but we are now on the Primal raw and mine LOVE it now. They literally devour their foods within seconds, which is such a relief. It took a few feedings to get them used to the consistency. Natural Balance did have the other recalls, and I'm sure they're not associate, but I would personally rather go with a company that has a clean slate, BUT that is just my opinion







If you are looking for pre-made raw, look into Primal, Bravo, Nature's Variety, or Aunt Jenni's. There are a few others also.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Bonnie eats Stella and Chewy's freeze dried raw. She loves it, with a little warm water.

http://www.stellaandchewys.com/


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I mix Nature's Variety Raw Organic chicken with their homecooking! I microwave it a little bit so that the juices flow and mix. They love it. I put Cody on it cold turkey (he was on some God awful food when I got him) along with the home cooking and he did fine.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> Nope, but we are now on the Primal raw and mine LOVE it now. They literally devour their foods within seconds, which is such a relief. It took a few feedings to get them used to the consistency. Natural Balance did have the other recalls, and I'm sure they're not associate, but I would personally rather go with a company that has a clean slate, BUT that is just my opinion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How long have yours been on raw? Do they all do well on it? The reason I ask is I'm kind of hesitant of raw meat. Right now I homecook. His meat is cooked, but most of his veggies are raw. I've been thinking of raw meat for a long time, but have not been brave enough to feed it.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I mix Nature's Variety Raw Organic chicken with their homecooking! I microwave it a little bit so that the juices flow and mix. They love it. I put Cody on it cold turkey (he was on some God awful food when I got him) along with the home cooking and he did fine.











> I mix Nature's Variety Raw Organic chicken with their homecooking! I microwave it a little bit so that the juices flow and mix. They love it. I put Cody on it cold turkey (he was on some God awful food when I got him) along with the home cooking and he did fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have been feeding it for a little over 2 months. I was worried too. The more I read about it the better I felt about my choice.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Cosy and Toy are on Nature's Variety Raw Medallions Nature's Variety Freeze Dried Diets - Vension Diet since the recalls. I thaw them out in a covered bowl daily. Toy has gained weight (which she needed) and Cosy loves it too. I feed them two medallions, each cut up (easily as it's raw), and give them a little kibble in the evening. Toy doesn't get sick in the mornings anymore from not eating enough. Less poo as they digest more. (that's always a plus)


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I bought a package of the freeze dried vension a couple of weeks ago. Right now it just sits in my pantry. I have not decided if I am going to use it yet.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> Cosy and Toy are on Nature's Variety Raw Medallions Nature's Variety Freeze Dried Diets - Vension Diet since the recalls. I thaw them out in a covered bowl daily. Toy has gained weight (which she needed) and Cosy loves it too. I feed them two medallions, each cut up (easily as it's raw), and give them a little kibble in the evening. Toy doesn't get sick in the mornings anymore from not eating enough. Less poo as they digest more. (that's always a plus)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you feed them the raw or the freeze dried? I feed the raw http://www.naturesvariety.com/content.lass...2F90CnTOy7C11BE never tried the freeze dried...is it easier if you have to travel? If it is maybe I'll buy that one also.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=377297
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have been on and off raw for a few years now, but now we are going to stay on it permanently. Within just a week, their teeth and breath improved, their skin and coat was better, and they seem to feel much happier because they just love it and are for the first time enjoying meal time. I also leave Wysong dry out at night for them to snack on if they're hungry.

I have done a lot of research and feel very comfortable with this decision. Animals have different systems than ours and can tolerate the raw meats. We thrive on good and bad bacteria and actually part of the idea is that being exposed to both good and bad bacteria builds are immune system. Supposely animals on raw diet are less susceptible to being sick because of this. Also, they are able to absorb all the nutrients they should be absorbing because the food isn't cooked at high temperatures that deplete the food from its nutritional value. It is also easier for them to digest because it's not all grain based. I add fish oil to their raw diet every other day and when I use the meat only mix, I add a supplement called "call of the wild" from Wysong. 

And honestly, being on any pet food in this industry seems like a risk to their health these days, that I don't think I am harming my babies at all by giving them raw. This is all a matter of opinion and preference and there are many premium pet foods out there, but they are grain based. Nature's Variety is a very good brand, but it has less fiber than the primal because mine seemed a little constipated, so we switched to Primal. But, I think they're all good and premium brands. If I were you, I would call one of the smaller raw companies and normally the owner will answer and can really give you insight on to why they produce and recommend raw.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=377310
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks so much. I've done lots of research too and I understand why raw. Some of my friends feed raw and their dogs do great on it. I was just curious if these little guys have problems with it. I'm glad to hear yours do so well.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=377324
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

No, I buy the RAW but it is flash frozen. I thaw it out a few hours before feeding in a covered tupperware bowl with lid on.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

At the risk of sounding silly, a few questions:

Feeding raw is healthy? Aren't you worried about diseases from raw meat?
How would I go about switching my dogs over to it? I only have a few dogs on wet food and they are on Nutro Max wet food right now. Would I just mix it with the regular food as normal?

Sorry for the silly questions, just curious. Because I am fed up with the recalls.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It's a well known fact that dog's digestive systems are not like ours. The enzymes in the dog's digestive tract kill bacteria and germs we cannot other than cooking.

I'm not saying this diet is for everyone. It is just my choice until I feel more comfortable with the dog food

industry again. My dogs are thriving on it, so I feel reasonably safe right now. Safer than I did before.



You can read about it here and you can google raw meat diets for dogs for more info.

Nature's Variety Raw Frozen Diets for Dogs and Cats


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Thank you! I'm going to think about trying it. I am just nervous about the sound of "raw" But that's probably just me humanizing things. You said you feed Cosy and Toy a little kibble in the evening..Does that defeat the purpose or is that another kind of raw kibble?

I'm going to call the pet store now and see what their thought is on all of this "raw diet" Because I am sick of worrying. My poor dogs were throwing up from the last recall and thank gd they seem okay now. The company who produced the food was absolutely no help whatsoever.
















Andrea

By the way do you feed chicken raw or turkey, lamb..etc? What do you recommend?


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I want to say a special thank you to Brit for the advice on Nature's Variety. Petunia gulped it down and she doesn't gulp ANYTHING DOWN!

I am so pleased! I bought the Chicken & Turkey variety.
Andrea


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Wow...this is all really interesting. Specially because some of you said that you had picky eaters who now eat the raw food. Before Luci came home, I did A LOT of research on the BARF diet, but when she actually came home, I was definitely really scared to try it.... Now that she's a year and almost 5 months, and a REALLY picky eater, I might try the freeze dried stuff. THANKS for all the info!


----------



## patsan (Mar 2, 2006)

I've been giving my 3 the Primal raw for 2 weeks now, with no problems at all.

It does get expensive compared to making your own, so I just bought a meat grinder which will be delivered next week, and I will be using that to help make their food.

When I first started, I would give them some Kibble I had left just to ease my mind that they were getting all their necessary nutrition, but I found that when they had the kibble, their stool got messy.
After stopping the kibble and going 100% raw and home cooked, their poops have NO smell whatsoever, and they are smaller. They also don't drink the amount of water they used to.
I find now that I am "changing" their water bowl, rather than "filling" it like I had been doing.

A great book that explains things in terms I can understand is "Switching to Raw", by Susan Johnson.
www.switchingtoraw.com

I also joined the K9nutrition group at Yahoo which has quite a few members that feed raw, and it's helped me get over the fear of feeding raw.

While many of these people have large dogs that can eat bones, I know we have to be careful with our little Maltese, so that's why I bought the grinder. I can't take the chance of one of them choking on a bone.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

> I've been giving my 3 the Primal raw for 2 weeks now, with no problems at all.
> 
> It does get expensive compared to making your own, so I just bought a meat grinder which will be delivered next week, and I will be using that to help make their food.
> 
> ...


I have 3 also and it sure does get expensive







I calculated $80/month. I do buy the patties those and divide them as opposed to the nuggets, and that saves some money. It's also expensive initially because I wanted to buy at leat 3 different meats: right now we have lamb, chicken, and buffalo grind, and I alternate. Tomorrow I want to buy the pheasant- they just love pheasant treats so I'm sure they'll love the pheasant raw.

Maya's tear stains have also improved.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> I've been giving my 3 the Primal raw for 2 weeks now, with no problems at all.
> 
> It does get expensive compared to making your own, so I just bought a meat grinder which will be delivered next week, and I will be using that to help make their food.
> 
> ...


I'm looking for a grinder too. Which one did you get? Thanks.


----------



## patsan (Mar 2, 2006)

> I'm looking for a grinder too. Which one did you get? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got one off of ebay. It's some Iranian brand. It was $139+shipping. It is okay. It sounds like it strains at times but it does do the job and grinds the bones well. So far I have ground up chicken wings, chicken backs, turkey necks and a whole rabbit. It won't grind hard bones but then again, none of these grinders we would purchase no matter what the brand will grind hard bones.


----------

